# Dillon XL650



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We splurged and bought the Dillon XL650 progressive reloading press. I took my time setting it up and making the adjustments for .45ACP. We (my wife and I) manufactured 29 rounds of .45 ACP and 8 rounds of junk last night, using the softest load recommended in our reloading manual.

The rounds shot well, no hiccups at all. I could sure tell the difference today at the range between the factory rounds and my super-soft ones. I've added a few grains of powder and pumped out another 100 rounds today.

Wife can't wait for her turn at the press.

Tommorrow morning I take wife fishing in the kayak and then its off to the range to see how I like the new loads.

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Wandering Man,
That 650 is nice. I have a Square Deal B, going to sell and get the 550. That 650 is just a bit too much for me. Reloading is definitely the way to go today.
You have to fear the man who can manufacture his own ammo. Good luck!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> Wandering Man,
> That 650 is nice. I have a Square Deal B, going to sell and get the 550. That 650 is just a bit too much for me. Reloading is definitely the way to go today.
> You have to fear the man who can manufacture his own ammo. Good luck!


We did all of that, too. But through discussion. We decided that we would probably end up with the 650, so why go through the pain of buying and selling. The price difference wasn't really that much between the 550 and the 650, compared to all of the "stuff" we had to buy to get set up.

So far, I take it nice and slow. I can do a visual check of my cases at station 3, and can get my fingers into the little places to remove cases, etc. if needed.

You might want to talk to 2400 and Baldy before you completely rule out the 650.

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

> You might want to talk to 2400 and Baldy before you completely rule out the 650.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you are having fun WM. I have been having a ball with my little Lee Progressive. I'm a cheapskate and wouldn't spring for the Dillon stuff till I was certain loading was something I really want to do. I've loaded around 9000 rounds of 9MM and .40S&W so far and figure my $190 expenditure has paid itself off. The worst I have done so far is 3 squib loads. They can happen if you are interrupted mid stream. I may spring for the good stuff one of these day's if I last long enough.

Do you have a chrono yet? If not you need one. What the charts say is not necessarily so and a chrono is the only way you can tell for certain where you are at.

My buddy Frank loaded up some .45ACP's earlier this week thinking he met Major Power factor of 165 min with room to spare. When we chrono'd he was at 155. You probably already know but PF is weight x velocity divided by 1000. Anyway he can't use that batch for IPSC shoots. You can throw a 230 grain bullet faster than his were going.

Keep on having fun. :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF,

I have'nt even tried to wrap my brain around speed and power factors yet.

If it goes bang and puts a hole in the paper I'm happy.

Once I get comfortable putting out my little light loads, I'll probably start experimenting and wondering about those things.

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt038Hey Wandering Man I am happy for you and the wife.:smt041 You made a very good choice with the 650.:smt023 Like I say it's not rocket science but you do have to think safety at all times. Sounds like your doing just fine. If you have a problem you know the best at reloading in these parts 2400. He was a big help to me when I was getting things up and going.:smt033 Keep us in the loop on how things are going in your new venture. We also need a picture of the bench. Have fun and good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The new loads did fine. I had increased the powder charge a bit (up from 3.8 grains of Bullseye to 4.4 grains). It's still a light load, compared to factory.

The kayaking went well. I caught the first fish, a 4" striped perch (baitfish). I caught him through the eye. 

Then Wife went and spoiled my bragging rights by bringing in a 24 1/4" redfish. :smt022

That's the biggest fish we've caught in the little kayak. We didn't know if it was possible to bring one that large on board (she did). 

I wasn't sure we'd actually eat him after Wife started calling him "George." :smt107

But she got over it.

He made for a nice supper last night for us, and for our neighbor. 

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is my bench:



(click on it to see it better)

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good Choice...*

Looking real good Wondering Man. I hope you are as happy with the bench as I am with mind. That was my wifes idea as I was going to put it out in the garage on my old work bench. She said no way and I got it in the day room. Warm in winter and cool in summer. Good luck to you two..:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Your wives are nicer to you than mine is to me. My setup is in the garage. I did however wall off a 12 x 20 Computer/Gun room in there.

That looks like it will work just fine WM. Good luck with it and have lots of fun.

:smt1099


----------

